# Voting online



## crcook84

Anyone know why we don't have the option to vote online yet? Obviously, the topic of mail in voting being fraudulent has come up and, depending on your source, either it is or isn't true. I heard one YouTuber talk about a guy he talked to who had been able to tamper with a digital voting booth and make it so that all the votes went to one person. So, either system is prone. However, does anyone know why you can't submit a vote online? In Texas, we can re-register our cars online. As far as voting, it looks like all that is required is that the person have a valid registration card, which can work hand in hand with your drivers license since everyone is given a unique DL number. The only thing you'd have to do in person is verify yourself if you need to re-new your DL. So, why not?


----------



## Johnny b

A hacker could potentially alter thousands of votes with considerably less effort than flooding the mail system with fake ballots that are different from one district to the next, from one State to the next.

Interesting article here:

https://www.politico.com/news/2020/06/08/online-voting-304013


----------



## Wino

If it weren't for dishonest republicans and their minions, I'd go for on line voting.

I expect on line voting will be the norm in future years. At least you'll get a confirmation of your vote and it's acceptance for piece of mind - no different now or then whether it will be accurately counted or not. I question all things these days of Trumpistan chaos.


----------



## Johnny b

Wino said:


> ........................
> 
> I question all things these days of Trumpistan chaos.


Indeed.



Anyway, for online voting to succeed, there needs to be a much better quality of computer and internet security than what's out there now.

Considering how much more Win 10 is acclaimed to be secure, there is still too much buggy code in it as shown by the security updates generated.
Even it's sandbox is an attack vector for hackers. 
Also, safe computing as a theme doesn't seem any more observed than when I got my first PC 20 years ago lol!


----------



## Chawbacon

Wino said:


> If it weren't for dishonest republicans and their minions, I'd go for on line voting.
> 
> I expect on line voting will be the norm in future years. At least you'll get a confirmation of your vote and it's acceptance for piece of mind - no different now or then whether it will be accurately counted or not. I question all things these days of Trumpistan chaos.


Howdy everyone!

Just stopping in real quick to see if the Trump Derangement Syndrome here is still alive and well. As expected, I am not disappointed. 

Nice how you guys completely ignore the dishonest Democrats and the proven voter fraud by Democrats also, but hey, enjoy your agenda baiting gluttonous debauchery. :X3:

Seriously though. To answer the OP question: The problem is that you have multiple issues to deal with surrounding voter authenticity, vote data integrity, and then the follow-up of vote verification sent to the voter in a secure fashion. Luckily, I have a solution that will enable us to have secure voting. Problem is that I have an entrepreneurial spirit; but, I do not have an entrepreneurial bank account... sigh! Hopefully you guys will see me as that Billionaire one day. 

Have a great day all.


----------



## Johnny b

Chawbacon said:


> Howdy everyone!
> 
> Just stopping in real quick to see if the Trump Derangement Syndrome here is still alive and well. As expected, I am not disappointed.
> 
> Nice how you guys completely ignore the dishonest Democrats and the proven voter fraud by Democrats also, but hey, enjoy your agenda baiting gluttonous debauchery. :X3:
> 
> Seriously though. To answer the OP question: The problem is that you have multiple issues to deal with surrounding voter authenticity, vote data integrity, and then the follow-up of vote verification sent to the voter in a secure fashion. Luckily, I have a solution that will enable us to have secure voting. Problem is that I have an entrepreneurial spirit; but, I do not have an entrepreneurial bank account... sigh! Hopefully you guys will see me as that Billionaire one day.
> 
> Have a great day all.


The lone Trumpie returns....lol
Good to see you back. 



> Luckily, I have a solution that will enable us to have secure voting.


I'm fairly certain that buying votes was made illegal. 



> Problem is that I have an entrepreneurial spirit; but, I do not have an entrepreneurial bank account... sigh! Hopefully you guys will see me as that Billionaire one day.


Good luck. 
Seriously though, Trump's desire for the future position of 'President for Life' won't generate the kind of income that you've come to desire.
It's an issue of reality.

Why buy votes when there's no mechanism for voting?


----------



## crcook84

Had hoped this could be a discussion about voting without politics getting too involved. Yes, I know voting and politics go hand-in-hand. But, I'm sure that, no matter who the president is, we don't want hackers being able to gain access to drones and do who knows what. As such, whether or not we have poll voting, mail voting, or web voting, it's to our benefit to discuss each, ask how each could get defrauded, and consider whether or not technology has gotten to the point where our democratic process is still secured.


----------



## Johnny b

Look at the construction of your thread.

I addressed your question about the security of on-line voting.
Currently, cyber security is poor.
It's rather obvious.

But you made an assumption without presenting a valid argument.
In debate, a fallacy.

In your opening post:


> Obviously, the topic of mail in voting being fraudulent has come up and, depending on your source, either it is or isn't true.


Truth depends upon source, either it is or it isn't true.
So, who are your sources?
What statistics exist to support either claim?
In the Trump camp, no statistics are mentioned, just opinion.
I've not read of any state having a statistical consideration of any noticeable impact on election outcomes. To the contrary, mail in/absentee voting has been shown to be relatively secure.

If statistics are your source, it's NOT an either/or argument.
It's all about statistics.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...78aa26-a5c5-11ea-bb20-ebf0921f3bbd_story.html


> But a Washington Post analysis of data collected by three vote-by-mail states with help from the nonprofit Electronic Registration Information Center (ERIC) found that officials identified just 372 possible cases of double voting or voting on behalf of deceased people out of about 14.6 million votes cast by mail in the 2016 and 2018 general elections, or 0.0025 percent.


You posted:


> I heard one YouTuber talk about a guy he talked to who had been able to tamper with a digital voting booth and make it so that all the votes went to one person. So, either system is prone.


LOL
Yeah! 
Those crazy YouTuber guys 



> it's to our benefit to discuss each, ask how each could get defrauded, and consider whether or not technology has goevertten to the point where our democratic process is still secured.


You like youtube....here you go.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=voter+fraud

The technology isn't there yet for online voting as I presented in my first post and the security practices of too many computer users is crap.....in my humble opinion 

So that apparently leaves mail-in/absentee voting and polls as preferred methods.
But, there's that political angle to consider.

Supporters of Trump, like Caputo, Qanon, Boogaloo, various rightwing militias and supremacists........are threatening a civil war if Trump loses.
It's often called....American Revolution 2.0
Google it if it interests you.

Vote counting might just become superfluous.

(edit: spelling)


----------



## Wino

In Texas your signature of record is used to verify your mail-in ballot. It is also used at poll to verify you are you, along with state photo ID, conceal carry license, passport and PP card. none of these can be verified to my knowledge on line. Our criminal AG is appealing two things to make voting easier - Houston wants to mail all registered voters a request to use mail in - their choice or not - court says OK - Paxton says no and appealed decision. Another court decision was to allow notifying voter if their ballot was rejected for any reason and given time to make correction, say for a bad signature, on ballot or ballot envelope - Paxton again is appealing that decision - anything to deter voters seems to be the mantra of Texas political leaders.


----------



## Johnny b

I've received 3 request forms in the mail for an absentee ballot with out asking for them. 
One from the RNC, the other two from the Trump re-election committee.



I've decided to vote in-person at the poll.


----------



## crcook84

Johnny b said:


> I've received 3 request forms in the mail for an absentee ballot with out asking for them.
> One from the RNC, the other two from the Trump re-election committee.
> 
> I've decided to vote in-person at the poll.


Good choice.


----------



## Johnny b

I've gotten 4 more request forms since.....all by the Trump/RNC camp.


----------



## Wino

........but.................but....................they don't believe mail in votes are valid ???


----------



## Johnny b

Wino said:


> ............................
> 
> ................I question all things these days of Trumpistan chaos.


It it truly bizarre and of epic proportions, how insanely greater that chaos has grown since you posted that, Wayne.

Trump has essentially infected those gathering to support his campaign...and even his own family, after months of denial, a reversal with claims of being our savior, embracing herd immunity by infection now using the young as vectors........and projects an irrational concern over voter fraud by what is statistically insignificant, in an obvious attempt to steal an election. Trump/RNC begs voting by mail ( sent to the public by way of the USPS ) while claiming voting by mail is fraudulent.

What isn't there to question?


----------



## Johnny b

I just got this in the mail.

Front:









Rear:










Should I trust them?

( I don't think so lol )


----------



## Johnny b

This is almost funny. (  )

* Florida Republicans reportedly fear they miscalculated on new voting restrictions *
https://news.yahoo.com/florida-republicans-reportedly-fear-miscalculated-162333789.html

Additional linkage:

* Florida Republicans rushed to curb mail voting after Trump's attacks on the practice. Now some fear it could lower GOP turnout. *
https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...133920-a9bf-11eb-8c1a-56f0cb4ff3b5_story.html



> Virtually every narrow Republican victor of the past generation - and there have been many, including two of the state's current top officeholders, Gov. Ron DeSantis and Sen. Rick Scott - owes their victory, at least in part, to mail voting.


LOL!
Hate drives people into doing stupid things.


----------



## Wino

Couldn't happen to a finer group of subspecies thinkers.


----------



## Couriant

Let's (try to) keep the topic on the posted question (online voting). I will create a separate ticket for all things Republican Party so we keep others there 

As to the question: All types of voting will have some kind of potential fraud of some kind. Online voting is probably the most prone because it could potentially be accessed by everyone in the world and cause major issues. The security of the site will be as weak as the people that create the security. When it comes to hacking, according to ABCNews Russia and China take spots #1 and #4 (USA is #2 and Turkey is #3 - not sure when these figures were made) so not only the US will have to fend of 2 powerhouses and Turkey, but also domestically. Online voting for something as important as the President of the United States is just not sustainable.

As to my "weak as the people" comment, I am not talking specifically about their technical knowledge/coding, but more of their moral compass, like receiving money for changing the coding to paying for their vote, or even being pressured/threaten.


----------



## Johnny b

Couriant said:


> Let's (try to) keep the topic on the posted question (online voting). I will create a separate ticket for all things Republican Party so we keep others there
> 
> ...................


Just pointing out.....the thread starter made this statement in the opening post:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/voting-online.1250210/post-9739040


> .............
> Obviously, the topic of mail in voting being fraudulent has come up and, depending on your source, either it is or isn't true.
> ...............


That is what I was addressing 
When I posted it, it seemed a tossup between this thread and News from the Web.

Essentially....GOP + voting----> "see foot, shoot it!" 

I suspect there will be a lot of activity in an 'all things Republican Party' thread.
:up:


----------



## Wino

Hmmmm....................I wonder what would happen if a losing presidential candidate refuses to leave office even though he lost by several million votes or refuses to concede or tries to over throw a democratic nation. Glad that won't happen here!!
Brouhahahahahahaha !!!


----------

